# Who is going to sue me?



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So who is going to sue me? 

I understand people are so mad about some things said on the internet they are going to sue? 

Im just curious who? 

Lets start a list. 

I haven't been on. My dad died. I have been packing, getting ready for a move, trying to keep my head above water. 

SO list your name here if you are pissed off. 

Lets have another Hillary Clinton Pant Suit contest. whoever is the MOST pissed off WINS!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill start the list. I will sue myself. I am so irritated at not babysitting this free to the public forum, Im going to SUE MYSELF. My lawyers say people have sued themselves before. 

1. Melissa Miller
2.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot to add, I had Lasik and cant be on the computer as much, so I have not read through the extremely entertaining threads. As soon as my eyes are more forgiving, I will dive right in.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Melissa, how can you lose? Sue yourself and collect attorney fees from you if you win! If you lose you can pay the winner, you! AND, you can do it all from the money you get from this forum! A win-win, don't you think so?
Carole


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Carole, Its genius! Then I can write off my expenses too... 

Good news is I can see now!!!!!! YAY! 

Im taking Stogie in for a bile acid test tomorrow. Maybe he will sue me. He cant eat before he goes in. 

1. Melissa Miller
2. Stogie Miller


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

OK....I know I'm new here, so maybe I shouldn't even reply to this. I don't know if that is meant as a joke, or if something really is going on behind the scenes. Either way, I just wanted to say that I appreciate having the forum available, and I think it's been a great resource for many, many things.

I'm a moderator of another forum (completely unrelated - it has to do with bicycle racing), and in my experience you have to be pretty thick-skinned to put up with all of the random things that happen along the way. So if something really IS going on....I hope it works out for the best!

I'm also sorry to hear that you've had some difficult experiences recently. As a complete stranger on an internet forum, I know there is nothing I can do for you. But I do wish you the best. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I saw the announcement at the top of the page and knew that you had to be posting a good topic too. Heya girlie! I think Martha is going to sue you too. No Stogie lovin' yet. LOL! Go ahead and add Martha Havtahava


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Why don't we start a list of people that aren't going to sue you?! 

This forum is a such a great resource and I'm glad that you started it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well Kudo2u... its kind of a joke. And kind of real. haha. 

I have not been on much at all. When it rains, it pours, but I saw a post where someone said they were going to sue the forum owners, and a couple of topics are getting heated. I just dont have time to babysit, nor can I ask anyone else too. Thank goodness, I have nice people who help out and let me know whats going on. 

I appreciate that... I do have thick skin which is why I make jokes about it.. but I also have PMS which is why I start threads.  

And really I was just hoping Daniel would sue me and try to win back his Hillary Clinton Pant Suit. 

PS I bought a mountain bike yesterday. A Marin? I know nothing about it, except its sexy and I was comfortable and it was expensive.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe we can get this on Court TV Martha and Stogie take on Melissa... wait... maybe Martha is suing Stogie???? OH hell thats more lawyers.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I am going to sue you for giving me carpal tunnel and for living in dumb Dallas


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im going to sue YOU for making me want expensive jeans. You KNOW THE ONES I SPEAKETH OF. 

And sheets. 

We are even. 

Bunni is so cute I cant stand it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, Martha knows Stogie would be a pushover if they ever got together. She's suing YOU for keeping them apart. (Don't tell her that I've probably had a hand in it too or she might sue me too.)



> I do have thick skin which is why I make jokes about it.. but I also have PMS which is why I start threads.


LOL!! Perfect!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey, I'm getting carpal too AND, I had laser already. That means Vinny and Lulu can sue your lawyer!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We can't afford a lawyer......so Quincy might get a court appointed lawyer....you know the guy that graduated last in his class?ound: What do you think his chances are?:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what he'll sue you for,but we'll think of something!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Can the trials be held in Cuba? Like in a luxury resort?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

if you won't sue me back.....I won't buy the shorts made by that same designer and make you want those too.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

For all these lawsuits I would like to be the mediator to help you settle out of court (I would be the lawyer but I have no training). It will be cheaper than going through with your suits and my fee will be a puppy. And a good camera for taking (and posting puppy pics). Everyone will be happy.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I am going to sue you for this hairdo....and considering the blatant abuse of photo copyright issues of this gem, I guess you'll have to sue me right back.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! That is some fabulous BIG HAIR and some sparkly shirts! Way to go!!!!!

Meeka


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know you Melissa, but I want to sue you because I am now so addicted to this Hav forum that my housework isn't getting done 

And maybe I will slap a double on you because you have the 2 cuties Hav's I have ever seen and it looks like they are going to be a flight risk and take off for Hawaii before we can get the proceedings started!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think we should take it up in Chicago, late at night, after many drinks. Surely all can be settled then!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmm lets see - Melissa I am gonna sue you for 
- not being around much lately - (honestly so sorry about your Dad) 
- I gotta add that you need to be sued for the big hair picture!!ound:
-and for not sharing Goldie and Stogie pics for such a long time!!

I think Ann has the best idea of all - we will have to work it out over Martini's, Cosmos, and wine at Nationals!!!!


I am so glad to see you back my friend!~


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll represent you Melissa. No charge.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Me, I didn't get the advice to convince my DH for the next puppy!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm suing you for not noticing that Kubrick has a little brother now. Hitchcock (who comes from Kimberly btw) says he will never forgive you. And he usually forgives everyone... He's just really that mad!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to sue for "Knowingly and Blatantly" feeding my MHS addiction with no regard to how it will effect my family members. My children now think they need to bark in order to get my attention.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Which Marin did you get?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm suing you all for making coffee come out my nose while I was at work. ound:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Michele, I might just have to sue the pants off you for drinking coffee without inviting your other Hav friends! :tea:

On the other hand, maybe we should all sue each other, and instead of getting lawyers use our $$'s to have a huge Havanese Forum Paw-TY!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, you are brilliant. I can sue you for turning me into a forum addict!!! just like they sued the tobacco companies...except I know you do well honey! but not tobacco company well...so probably not worth the stress!!! LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> Michele, I might just have to sue the pants off you for drinking coffee without inviting your other Hav friends! :tea:
> 
> On the other hand, maybe we should all sue each other, and instead of getting lawyers use our $$'s to have a huge Havanese Forum Paw-TY!!


And Julie could make stuff that we could all buy!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I should have worn Depends today. ound: ound:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Well Kudo2u... its kind of a joke. And kind of real. haha.
> 
> I have not been on much at all. When it rains, it pours, but I saw a post where someone said they were going to sue the forum owners, and a couple of topics are getting heated. I just dont have time to babysit, nor can I ask anyone else too. Thank goodness, I have nice people who help out and let me know whats going on.
> 
> ...


Glad to know you are still thinking about me 

Well frankly I'd sue you but I don't really think I'd know what to do with the pants. Could I sue you and get the handcuffs instead?

Hmm you remind me of my friend who bought a DSLR. She knew nothing about cameras and just bought the one that looked nicest... sheesh women!

If you want I can give you a bike map that goes from Texas to Toronto with a few Tim Horton stops just in case you need some coffee or to use the ladies room... :croc:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and I would like to sue the Canadian government for wasteful spending. I'd like to see a transparent accounting of ever single tax dollar the collect from us and in who's pockets they go.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay Melissa, I'm going to sue you for not being around for way too long. But I see, someone has already stolen my thunder. Your punishment for said lawsuit is to house my two boys till they're *way* past coat blowing.

Now on to really important stuff. I want to discuss jeans. Over the past ten years or so I've become a total jeans junkie, so let's compare.

On a more serious note, I'm so sorry to hear about your father. I know it's been a really tough year for you so take good care of yourself.

Oh, and please make a lot of money so when we all sue you it will be worthwhile. :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi Mellissa. I can't think of anything to sue you for. I hope all goes well with Stogies bile acid. I am sorry to hear about your dad. Isn't it great to be able to see!!! I had my eyes done 12 years ago. No regrets here!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd also like to sue the girl who sits behind me...my manager, for spraying her shoes in her cubicle and making it almost impossible to breathe. I'm sure it will cause some long term health problems. If I can't sue her I'd like the opportunity to use the same spray can and insert the nosel directly into her nostrils and spray away....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I could sue you for not being around in so long. But, really sorry to hear about your Dad. You will love the Lasic, so I here, I just do not have the nerve to have it.

Welcome Back.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Alexa said:


> I am going to sue you for this hairdo....and considering the blatant abuse of photo copyright issues of this gem, I guess you'll have to sue me right back.


LMAO

Prince might just sue you as well...

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That was power hair when I was in high school.
You two looked like you were in the popular crowd.
I was hanging with the "new wavers" in the corner.

Melissa-the forum is wonderful. Thank you for creating it.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Melissa, I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your father :hug:

Seriously, did some tool REALLY threaten to sue you over this board??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I might need to sue Amanda with over use of those red boa pictured from Richmond last year.. People just MIGHT get the wrong idea..

Ryan


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Melissa, I am going to sue for making me read this thread and LMBO while wasting time that I should be spending doing a freelance job due today. I'm also going to sue for making me take time to resize photos that are too big for the forum. I could have done 10 freelance jobs in the time it took to me to figure out how to take the perfect photo and then post it only to see your and Carolina's photos and be totally humiliated. Also suing for having to buy stuff that everyone talks about on here like pip squeaks and expensive cameras and every high end dog food and treat known to exist. And suing for mental anguish over discussing shape, amount, and frequency of Havanese poops and running out to watch Jackson's to see if they meet conformation standards.

My winnings from this lawsuit shall be the pick of all litters shown here as well as a trip to Nationals all expenses paid.

BTW, I am sorry about all the stress in your life and for losing your dad. Good luck with your move, your eye adjustment (I'm jealous . . . never could do it), and having fun with your new bike.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I forgot to add, I had Lasik and cant be on the computer as much, so I have not read through the extremely entertaining threads. As soon as my eyes are more forgiving, I will dive right in.


Wow your pictures were great before but now I can only imagine how amazing they will be! 
Can I sue my camera? :biggrin1:
Get well soon!
I got a bike but it only made me want to eat more---so more biking--more food :jaw: :brick:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm gonna sue you cause before this forum I only wanted and needed one hav!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Melissa, I am going to sue for making me read this thread and LMBO while wasting time that I should be spending doing a freelance job due today. I'm also going to sue for making me take time to resize photos that are too big for the forum. I could have done 10 freelance jobs in the time it took to me to figure out how to take the perfect photo and then post it only to see your and Carolina's photos and be totally humiliated. Also suing for having to buy stuff that everyone talks about on here like pip squeaks and expensive cameras and every high end dog food and treat known to exist. And suing for mental anguish over discussing shape, amount, and frequency of Havanese poops and running out to watch Jackson's to see if they meet conformation standards.
> 
> My winnings from this lawsuit shall be the pick of all litters shown here as well as a trip to Nationals all expenses paid.
> .


I want to join this lawsuit----we'll make it a "class action"!
I haven't did free lance work,but I now have a complex about pictures with my camera and mental anguish pays off big time! I have to actually sell pins and logo dogs to keep Quincy in bully sticks and he is running my house. I think he suffers from another "complex" (the lawyers will think of a good name for it).

With all the settlements Melissa,maybe you could propose to your attorney you pay the settlements in photo sessions? Quincy would probably even give you a free ear licky for shooting him(with a camera!)

ound:hoto:ound:hoto:ound:


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Since I am relatively new, I think I will sue you ALL since reading this thread I'm pretty much over the edge...it wasn't a long walk! Melissa, I'm sorry for the loss of your father. 
So....YOU'RE the one who created this forum...thank you very much. My friend Holly (MurphyMoe'sMamma) is the one who joined first and now has me totally hooked! I don't know any of you except through the posts, but I love reading them all....Jammies poop is okay so I stay away from the poop topicsuke: but I so enjoy it here! 
Okay, back to reading and going over the edge again! I'm always close to it anyhow!

Debbie (owned by Jammies)*


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Can I sue my camera? :biggrin1:


Oh, I get it, so it's the camera's fault, and not mine ound:

And Sally, your photos are amazing too, so I was going to sue you as well, but now I'll change the lawsuit to read "Canon." And darn, I was going to ask for Oliver in my award . . .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, I get it, so it's the camera's fault, and not mine ound:
> 
> And Sally, your photos are amazing too, so I was going to sue you as well, but now I'll change the lawsuit to read "Canon." And darn, I was going to ask for Oliver in my award . . .


OK Kathy it is all your fault!
:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would like to sue all of you (except for Alexa and Suzanne) for not knowing German so we could all communicate in my preferred language.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know yet why I'll sue you, but I'll think of a reason soon...just give me a little time


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay.....now we all have to order this ound:ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Learn how to sue yourself . . . ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG--Pat--I'm gonna add you to my sue list because you just caused me to pee my pants! ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Then I want to add Arlene to my sue list because because of her I am now suffering with MHS and heartache over her cute hav pup--"Tigger":hurt:

:kiss: Tigger :kiss: Tigger :kiss: Tigger :kiss:


Love ya Arlene!:becky:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

dboudreau said:


> I'm going to sue for "Knowingly and Blatantly" feeding my MHS addiction with no regard to how it will effect my family members. * My children now think they need to bark in order to get my attention. *


ound: OMG...mine too! ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pat, i just ordered my $ue Somebody, maybe I can get rich, I'll let you know.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Melissa,
Well since you started this topic and you must be watching it I would like to comment on your "volunteer" statement. I currently own a forum (nothing to do with pets and I support it totally and is free to all members) larger than this one and have owned other forums with excess of 20,000 members (which I have sold) and the most common complaint I get is why my competitors forum management never answers their repeated emails and I have to always tell them I have nothing to do with the other forums. If you run a forum "volunteer" or not be prepared to answer your members concerns or questions. If you can't do that then find something else to do as you are not helping the forum. I have sent repeated emails/messages to this forum for help and to date have not received a single response! :frusty:
And no, I did not "Threaten to Sue" - just giving my input as I know you are reading these messages.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm gonna sue you for making me read through past threads to see if I can ferret out the "drama"! Gimme a hint fer pete's sake! I should be packing for my trek to Machu Picchu.....

The BIG hair is hysterical!!!!!



(I am so sorry to hear bout your dad...)
__________________


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gandolf said:


> Melissa,
> Well since you started this topic and you must be watching it I would like to comment on your "volunteer" statement. I currently own a forum (nothing to do with pets and I support it totally and is free to all members) larger than this one and have owned other forums with excess of 20,000 members (which I have sold) and the most common complaint I get is why my competitors forum management never answers their repeated emails and I have to always tell them I have nothing to do with the other forums. If you run a forum "volunteer" or not be prepared to answer your members concerns or questions. If you can't do that then find something else to do as you are not helping the forum. I have sent repeated emails/messages to this forum for help and to date have not received a single response! :frusty:
> And no, I did not "Threaten to Sue" - just giving my input as I know you are reading these messages.


She _is_ helping the forum *by providing it*. So far, all of the costs of the forum have been provided by Melissa's own generosity. She set it up, she donates many hours to running it and keeping it as up to date as possible (security-wise and technically).

If you need help with using the forum, you can post for help and I'm sure someone will assist you. There are many, many helpful members here.

If you think this forum can be run better, there are plenty of opportunities for you to create your own, as you already know.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I would like to sue all of you (except for Alexa and Suzanne) for not knowing German so we could all communicate in my preferred language.


Ich spreche ein bischen Deutsch...ein sehr sehr bischen...Ich bin ein Hamburger...nein! Meini mutte ist Deutsch.

Ok, that's the extent of my German.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> She _is_ helping the forum *by providing it*. So far, all of the costs of the forum have been provided by Melissa's own generosity. She set it up, she donates many hours to running it and keeping it as up to date as possible (security-wise and technically).
> 
> If you need help with using the forum, you can post for help and I'm sure someone will assist you. There are many, many helpful members here.
> 
> If you think this forum can be run better, there are plenty of opportunities for you to create your own, as you already know.


I have to say I kinda agree. If you need help, simply ask us and you'll get more responses than you know what to do with. It's a very friendly and helpful group here. I honestly don't expect Melissa to be spending her life here watching over the forum. I'm sure she has a job and a life...not to mention a couple of Havs...and a Hilary Pant Suit she can't get rid [email protected] stains!

Ok, I now want to sue you! :brick:

JMHO


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have not got any emails from you? 

If you dont think Im helping the forum, then dont worry about it, play on your own. 

Please ask me here whatever is so pressing.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will add... I just looked at my email from the forum, and my forum account is not there. Its just gone, like Apple moved it or deleted it. Nothing is there so I have create the account again and let it download the emails... 

However, owning a forum, you know you could have pmed me.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Melissa Miller said:


> However, owning a forum, you know you could have pmed me.


I did, almost 4 months ago right after I joined and was approved to post with no response after I posted here on the forum about it.
I need my username changed because I had made a mistake and was told by a member here to contact you so you could correct it. Our Havs name is Gandorf not Gandolf (I was typing too fast and made an honest mistake as our friends Coton is named Gandalf). I just need the "l" changed to "r".
Can you please do that or should I just go play elsewhere?
Gene


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thank you so much!*

Hi Melissa,

I am rather new to this forum but I want to thank you so very much for it. It is so great to read about and share the stories of our little dears with other Hav owners! This is absolutely my favorite site on the whole internet so thanks again.

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Generally when someone just sends me a message about not being able to post, I put them through and it solves the problem. 

I will change your name, but you need to chill a tad. I told you I didn't get your email. 
Sometimes I don't get back to people right away or at all. I don't think Im obligated to do anything, even though that sounds harsh. I try to do it, but its not something I HAVE to do. This is here for everyones fun, I travel and am often gone more than I am home, and I miss a LOT. 

Now if I charged a fee to be here, then yes I would have obligations to all the members. 

If I dont get back to someone its most likely because I never got it, or I was gone and forgot. Please remind me or send me another message, or start a post, and I will usually see it.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you Holly! Thats so sweet!!!!! 

I hope to be around more this summer, things should be turning around for me a tad. I HOPE!!! 

And the big hair photo... I am going to sue myself for that one. YES YES YES.. haha
My friends mom made us those shirts, and we were SO PROUD!!!!! 
Hello aqua net!!!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for responding Melissa, I do know what forum owners have to go through to keep everyone happy. We are retired so I forget that other folks have a lot of things on their plate that we don't and I am very impatient when I don't get a response in a certain amount of time. Thanks again and sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I would have never known my email was offline had you not said something, so thats good. I just fixed it, and its downloading 1 of 1124. HOLY COW!!!!!

Ill change your name now, just remember to log in with the new name. 

Lina, I was pretending to not notice your new puppy so you would not suspect me in the disappearance.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going to have to sue you for all of the above. My houseworks doesn't get done, I'm in serious need of yet another hav, oh and I think DH keeps talking to me but I'm not sure. :eyebrows:

Melissa I am so happy to meet you. I just want to thank you for starting this marvelous forum. I wish I would have found this two years ago when I had decided to get a Hav. It has been so helpful. I'm so sorry about your Dad.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I never had enough hair to get that look going, but didn't stop me from trying. I'm suing whoever started that style trend.....What were we all thinking? My personal favorite product was Final Net.

I had a pair of parachute pants, too. God bless my mom for putting up with my fashion phases and what it cost her and my dad.....


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG Final Net!!! You must be a 70-80's gal!! We had those "wings" that were hard as a rock with Final Net! LOL LOL!!!ound:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Graduated high school 1985. Final net saw me through big permed hair and johnny rotten red punk rock spikes. ound: I wish it could help me now that's it's falling out!! At least then I HAD hair!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Not to hijack, but having a memory.... my mom used Adorn, boy that stuff smelled awful.
That and the redi-something rinse in the grey bottle. P-U!!!
My hair is curly and as I longed for something cool, all I got was uncool pouf and frizz (no frizz-ease and the like back then!). At least I could express my coolness through my Swatch and Swatchguard-they were major!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Arlene, the Farrah Fawcett wings? I remember those! And Final Net, too.

While I'm on this thread, I want to sue myself for the "@" at the end of my forum name which I put on by mistake. It has caused me so much grief that I may have thrown out my back and gotten MHS. I have spent countless sleepless nights worrying over the "@" and how it got there and how to get rid of it. :biggrin1: If I win my suit against myself, I will donate my award to Melissa and the forum for the wonderful job she and everyone else does here. :whoo:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Gosh I remember when I was little and I'd go in my mom's bathroom and she had all kinds of stuff there. Some green goo called Dippity Doo, anyone remember that stuff?
LOL:brick:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, Dippity Doo is one I haven't heard in a loooooooong time. And probably just as well ound:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am going to sue you because I cannot take beautiful photographs like you do. And I think I should be able to take professional photographs of nature. Except I want to stay in 5 star hotels and not hang out in the arctic or anything gross like that. And I don't have a camera. And have never tried to learn how to take pictures like that. I would have to sue you if you told me I had to stand in the snow or hike around and stuff. 

Come to think of it I should sue Lina and Ans and Sally, too. They are all great photographers. So pretty much, it's a legal free for all!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I'm feeling a little ticked off because I can't think of anything to sue anyone about...and I don't like being left out. I'm happy. I have a Hav forum to read and pictures to look at of cute doggies ~ a husband that has learned to cook better and he now knows how much detergent to put in a load of clothes ~ and I think he may have even learned my trick of just spraying Pledge around the house to make me think he's cleaned. Thank you, Melissa, for the forum!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tom, I got a Marin East Peak XC Quad
Whatever all that means, I think it means. I COST A LOT!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Melissa,
I'm going to sue you and everyone else on this forum because you are all causing me to go broke . . . I now have 4 havs . . . I shop online at Kingswholesale and puchase display cases of pipsqueks . . . i desperately need a Nikon something so maybe I could get a decent picture to post (note I still only have two pups in my avatar) and I have bags under my eyes because I lurk here during the wee hours of the morning instead of sleeping. And when I'm done with that, I'm going to sue anyone who sues you and I can sue wholesale . . . 

Thanks for all you do for the hav community,

Arlene

Javi, Phoebe, Otto and Lacey makes four


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ewh-ewh....my Mom had the pink dippity doo and used to use it on her hair and mine! The gross-est thing though? Spit curls! Did anyone here have a Mom who would take a little piece of your hair(in front of your ears and temple area) and then spit on her fingers curling up the hair ...then put 2 bobby pins in it like an X till it dried? EWH....I can still remember how gross that was and as a kid...I use to just flip out as I felt the wet spit hair touch my face! I learned to welcome Dippity Do!

I should of sued my Mom......ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, LOL, you can try but I doubt you'll succeed... Hitch is such a whiner, I'd probably hear you before you even left. He's a Mama's boy for sure. But it would be nice to have you come to New York for another visit!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds awful Julie!
I remember Ogilvie home perms. Blahhhh!!!
I escaped that because I already had one from birth that I wanted to get rid of but couldn't. My mom also had this pink tape she used to cut hair straight and pinking shears. Then later on we splurged on Jose Eber shampoo and creme rinse.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My mom had Dippity Doo! I used lots of aerosol hair spray and the bad thing was that my mom cleaned with that foamy spray cleaner and kept it under the sink too. Guess what happened on more than one occasion?! I sprayed the cleaner instead of the hairspray! That was so depressing after washing, drying, hot rolling and then trying to tame naturally curly hair!

Dale-Don't feel too left out, I don't really want to sue anyone on here either. I love this forum and don't know what I'd do without it!

THANK YOU MELISSA!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey! I've been missing out on all this fun! 

Melissa, I want to sue you for posting this thread in the wrong place. :suspicious: You do realize it should be posted in the "Coffee Shop", right? :biggrin1: ound: 

I'm KIDDING everyone!!!! sheesh........ ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj- ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> ewh-ewh....my Mom had the pink dippity doo and used to use it on her hair and mine! The gross-est thing though? Spit curls! Did anyone here have a Mom who would take a little piece of your hair(in front of your ears and temple area) and then spit on her fingers curling up the hair ...then put 2 bobby pins in it like an X till it dried? EWH....I can still remember how gross that was and as a kid...I use to just flip out as I felt the wet spit hair touch my face! I learned to welcome Dippity Do!
> 
> I should of sued my Mom......ound:


Hahaha! I do remember spit curls with the bobby pin x. Somewhere I seem to remember a picture of me with two spit curls at my temples. If I ever find it I just might post it for all to see . . . and have a hearty laugh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My reason for suing Melissa is all these young'uns on the forum keep reminding me how old I really am with stuff like Dippity Do, spit curls, Final Net. :drama:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I had more than one Ogilvie home perm, and we used Dippity Doo in marching band. Everyone's hair had to be slicked up to go under our hats, and that's what the band moms used. Even on the guys with long hair. 

My offer still stands, I will mediate all these lawsuits and my fee is a puppy. 

If I don't get any takers, I may have to sue for spending too many hours on this forum, and buy myself a puppy to settle it!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Melissa..

I think if anyone DID sue you that you would have a LONG list of forum members that would testify on YOUR behalf...THEN it would turn news worthy..you'd be invited to go on Larry King Live..THEN you'd be offerred a BIG book deal to write about all about the woes of starting a forum...ound:ound:ound:

P.S...I am so sorry to hear about your father:hug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

The home perms were the worst! Here I had this nice straight hair, and for some reason my mother thought I needed curls. :Cry: 
My cousin had curly hair, and she was always trying to straighten hers. 
And to top it off, in 7th grade, I had the perm, cat eye light blue glasses, braces and no figure yet. :help:
I was a lovely little thing!
:laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dippity Do?! I had forgotten about that crazy pink gel. Wow.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh how gross SPIT CURLS?? nope never had those thank goodness!!!uke:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay okay...how many of you cringed and fanned your faces after using Bonne Bell Ten-O-Six lotion...c'mon...fess up now!!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*OMG does anyone remember Dittos????*

I am feeling oh so very old all of a sudden....sigh..:behindsofa:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do remember Dittos! ound:

Did any of you wear those big "elephant" bottom jeans with all the snaps up the fly? 

I remember that dreadful pink hair tape(it hurt like the dickens pulling it off)
The parka coats in three colors? Green,navy blue or black?
Having on crush on John Travolta? The Bay City Rollers?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also remember Mom using Noxema(in a blue jar). OMG! When I was a kid and starting getting pimples,mom said to use it.......it burnt my skin and left it red,worse then any zit I ever had! Once was enough of that!


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Ponds cold cream just gave me even more zits!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

peluitohavanese said:


> Oh how gross SPIT CURLS?? nope never had those thank goodness!!!uke:


I don't think I ever did spit curls, but as a kid, my mom did my hair in banana curls.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, the perm comment reminded me of my first home perm. I had stick straight hair and my father used to tell me if I became sweeter ound: my hair would get wavy, like his. So, this one day I (with someone's help - don't remember who) got a perm. I can still remember the horrible smell that assaulted my olfactory senses. 

Unfortunately during the development stage I accidentally fell asleep. When I awoke - probably about an hour too late and realized I'd long missed the deadline I quickly unrolled the curls and . . . I looked like . . . a chrysanthemum. Afros weren't in style yet but boy oh boy, was I ever on the leading edge of that one. I cried my eyes out and vowed "no more perms for me."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Anyone remember Yo-Yo's shoes with the hole in the sole???


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh what a fun thread! I missed seeing it. Yep, I used the Dippity Do, Aqua Net, Final Net, and all that stuff.  My Mom used to use "spoolies" on me. They were little round things that you curled your hair around and they snapped shut. When I was in 4th grade, we were having class pictures the next day so my Mom curled my hair in perm rollers. Needless to say, I had an afro for school pictures. :Cry:

Those home perms were the worst. The smell was awful, the chemicals burned, and they never turned out. What were we thinking?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

What happened to Melissa's law suit? :focus:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's hanging in her closet with her Hillary pants suit!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> It's hanging in her closet with her Hillary pants suit!


Well, lets hope it turns out that wayound:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

We were probably thinking the same thing when we were wearing those dreadful leg warmers....:suspicious:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I did! and if they were too tight the snaps would pop.... thank goodness we had more common sense that today's fashion ...elephant bottom jeans, with holes in them, that are falling off and showing everyone that they make great plumbers...:biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Or even better were the garter belts (which I'm sure the guys loved on their wives), but they were awful. Now the thought of pantyhose even curdles my coffee. Had to get in a pair for Easter because my legs are so white, and I felt like I was back in the 80's. The thigh highs just don't do it for me. 

Sorry, Melissa, this thread took a turn to bad fashion, hair, and makeup, but it all started with the big hair photo . . . there was no getting away from that :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:focus:

I am going to sue because the housework just does not get done anymore. Dexter comes in the house with dry dead grass and I do not care anymore until the grass is green again, then I will have something else to fuss about, and I will think of something else to sue about. 

I think I have spent more money on stuff for Dexter because of this forum. I am going to sue because I do remember Dippty Doo, girls ironing their hair because it was too curly and the stupid spit curls, curlers, panty hose, girdles, bell bottom jeans....need I go on and embarrass myself some more! ound:

I am going to sue everyone for making me read these threads and nothing else gets done around here. 

Oh! I think my husband will probably want to sue me for wanting another Hav! Well, let him try! I will tell him to just take the money out of the joint checking account! :brick: 

I am just going to sue just because! I will find a reason for something...there has to be a reason somewhere!

Oh! I want to sue somebody for making me a crazy Hav owner who talks about nothing else except Dexter! Someone has messed with my mind, this is not right! I am going to sue someone for messing up my mind! :suspicious:

Melissa, this a great forum and I want to personally thank you for starting it. So sorry about your Dad.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm one of the guilty ones who contributed to changing the subject.
Sorry!
I'm going to spritz on some Loves' Baby Soft to feel better.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, I don't remember dittos but those kind of look like Brazilian jeans. Are they like spandex?


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL! Just stay away from the SeeBreeze )


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OK..So now I'm going to jump in...









THANK GOD hair dryers have changed!!ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG remember that!!! The worst thing your boyfriend could catch you wearing was one of those things and then that blue peel-off mask with it! :jaw:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

oh that hairdryer-mom memories.

Should we start a new thread? I love this stuff.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure! go for it. Let's call it the Retro-memories thread! LOL!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

OK, I'm late to the party, but here goes:
I'm going to sue BIG TIME for validating my obsession with my Brody, and justifying all the hours spend giggling while reading threads like this!
I'm going to sue you for having the *audicity * to provide a way for me to learn everything I could possibly need to know about taking care of my beautiful boy, while lounging comfortably in my own home, with a good music and a glass of wine - and you are not charging a cent for all this! This is supposed to be a capitalistic society and you are violating all the tenets! I'm sure I'm going to sue and win lots for such aberrant behaviour. . .

mary (with hugs for you)

PS I slept on OJ cans for rollers in order to get just the right bubble-head look!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

whoops I spelled audacity wrong!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

imamurph said:


> OK..So now I'm going to jump in...
> 
> View attachment 22247
> 
> ...


I had one of thise in PINK!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Julie said:


> ewh-ewh....my Mom had the pink dippity doo and used to use it on her hair and mine! The gross-est thing though? Spit curls! Did anyone here have a Mom who would take a little piece of your hair(in front of your ears and temple area) and then spit on her fingers curling up the hair ...then put 2 bobby pins in it like an X till it dried? EWH....I can still remember how gross that was and as a kid...I use to just flip out as I felt the wet spit hair touch my face! I learned to welcome Dippity Do!
> 
> I should of sued my Mom......ound:


Oh my mother did that too. She used the green dippity do allover my head with rags to make spiral curls. I hated sleeping on those knots.

I loved final net. Yep 80s big hair. hahahaha With final net you could stand outside in a wind storm and not a hair moved. :jaw:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the funniest thread!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You cant win! Im getting more emails after closing the thread than before! 

Im suing myself for having too much wine one night and thinking how hard could it be to start a forum???? SNORT.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's to you girl!:tea:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> You cant win! Im getting more emails after closing the thread than before!
> 
> Im suing myself for having too much wine one night and thinking how hard could it be to start a forum???? SNORT.


really? oh goodness. insert eye roll.

well i'm suing myself for staying up until 4 am working on local dining and shopping guide free of charge that i'm sure i made a mistake on and i'm sure someone will bitch about. ha.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok. 
I sue myself for getting in to deep water joining a american forum, without the propor language skills.

My dogs would probably sue me for my increasing intrest in coat care, due to the fab havanese I see at the forum.

And at last, my family will probably sue both the internet, google, the forum and the breed association for my passionat obcession in the havanese who have turn their world up side down.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Karin,
I'm glad you love the forum and now you can't leave us or we'll sue you!:wink:

I could however use more photos of your :kiss: GORGEOUS :kiss: havanese as settlement!:becky:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

No no no....don't sue yourselves. *sigh* I have much to teach you. Can we find a common enemy to file against? No, not Melissa. Just somebody else. Melissa, if the masses attack, I'm still offering to defend you at no charge. 

And on the horrible fashion of my past, yes, I wore the Famolare shoes with the ridges on the bottom of the wedge AND I tight rolled my jeans AND I wore outfits from Units (it's a shirt, it's a skirt, it's a belt...oh, the horror) AND I wore Love's Baby Soft (i think i'm getting the name right) and thought it was the best perfume ever.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe we all need to sue Havana since this where it all starts for all of us. :biggrin1:


----------

